
Kryder's Law Outpaces Moore's Law (2005) - dedalus
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/kryders-law/
======
wmf
I guess this is notable because Kryder's Law ended in 2011:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/10/kryders_law_of_ever_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/10/kryders_law_of_ever_cheaper_storage_disproven/)

~~~
daniel-cussen
Thank God for it. It means agencies can't just store every last piece of data
that they ever capture, but have to choose, think, and forget.

------
emergentcypher
Can we please stop talking about these "laws" that are based on absolutely
nothing but observing an apparent trend that may not continue past tomorrow?
Seriously, spoken to too many undergrads who think there's some sort of
physical process or causal relationship driving Moore's law. It's bullshit.
It's just people saying "growth has been this fast, and I don't know why, but
I sure hope that growth continues to be this fast!"

------
xenadu02
How wrong they were... Turns out storing tons of data is useless if it takes
forever to seek drive heads to read it.

